# Sampson Cay, Bahamas



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

This is where we sat a few days ago.


----------



## spaceman (Apr 28, 2008)

What did you catch? Do any diving?


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

Dolphin, Wahoo, & 1 small blue marlin that we foul hooked then pulled the hook. 
Then diving, my buddy dragged me behind the boat with a mask and snorkel and I found a new conch hole that was loaded. I love fresh cracked conch! We eat good and live right...


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I would be doin some sittin too.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

Couple more shots. 
I recommend this island to all. They have a website. www.SampsonCayClub.com
Beautiful private island...


----------



## rip18 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great shots!  Wish I was there!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like a good place to sit.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about!  Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2008)

awesome photos!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's hard to describe how beautiful the water is down there.........these make me want to go back......soon!


----------



## Slim1218 (Apr 30, 2008)

You really know how to make a person jealous  Beautiful shots.


----------

